# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện Fanuc Báo lỗi. ai giúp với

## thevinh288

Máy mình đang dùng thì báo lỗi cứ phải chờ lâu khởi động lại mới chạy được. Chạy khoảng 2 tiếng lại lỗi. Ai biết giúp mình với
OT 109	Power Semiconductor Overload Sáng đèn ER1

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Lỗi này liên quan đến việc làm mát , khi mạch điện quá nóng thì nó treo báo lỗi này . Bác kiểm tra mấy cái quạt của nguồn amplifier , điều khiển trục spindle xem nó còn chạy ko? có thể quạt hư rồi nên gây overload.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác này kì nhỉ? ko biết lên đây hỏi. người ta hướng dẫn cũng ko trả lời đúng hay sai? chắc máy còn hư vật vã

----------

thevinh288

----------


## thevinh288

Mình bận quá. Nay mới vào được. Thợ đến thay cái quạt trong khu vực mạch điện sau máy là ổn ạ. Thank bác nhiều

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hix , ít ra cũng trúng được một cái . hi hi hi

----------

thevinh288

----------


## thevinh288

> hix , ít ra cũng trúng được một cái . hi hi hi


Tại em k dám tháo máy. Thôi thì nhờ thợ vậy. Bác đoán trúng rồi đó

----------

